# Lower control arm bolts



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

When I took the lower control arms off my 67 GTO, the bolt heads were in the front.
The service manual says they must go toward the rear.
Which is correct?
And why would it matter?
thanks in advance


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

As long as you have access to mount them and they don't interfere with any steering linkage, either way is fine, but if the manual calls it out, do it there way just because.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. When I was in the business, I used to always put the nut on the bottom side or the rear facing side with the logic that if it came off, the bolt would stay in place and not fall out/off too. Probably being anal......


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a 1968 and my service manual says "On Pontiac, lower control arms to the frame bolts must be assembled with head of bolt towards rear of the car, and on Tempest bolt head toward front of the car." I currently have my car down to the frame and was curious and my bolts were head toward the front before I disassembled the suspension. My car was a one owner car that spent the last 20 years in a garage untouched. I am pretty sure that is how mine came from the factory. Also I think on my GTO if you switched the bolt around the bolt would interfere the tie rod end (especially since they moved the grease fitting to the back (and this was a MOOG part :willy Just my two cents the factory put the grease fitting on the end of the inner tie rod for a reason. Wish the aftermarket would have picked up on that. But a couple of 90 degree grease fittings solved that issue. :cool


----------

